# BMQ going to 10 weeks in September??



## RTaylor (4 Aug 2008)

Rumor mill has it here in Saint Jean that BMQ is going to change to a 10 week course.Some of the staff have been talking about this but no one has confirmed anything for sure.Is there any truth to this?


----------



## newmet (5 Aug 2008)

That rumour has been going around since I was there last November, it's not going to change anytime soon, that I can see.  They're just messing with your head.  It was "supposed" to go to 10 weeks, last December, then January, then February...see where this is going?  Lots of talk, no changes.


----------



## WaitingTime (21 Aug 2008)

Is that mean the BMOQ is going to be shortened too?  The BMOQ is current at 15 or 16 weeks?


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Aug 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> Is that mean the BMOQ is going to be shortened too?  The BMOQ is current at 15 or 16 weeks?



Of course not.  Officers need all that training!


----------



## whitey (21 Aug 2008)

i handed in my application today and schedueled my CFAT, the recruiter informed me that BMQ was 10 weeks.


----------



## stari (23 Aug 2008)

the new recruits here at st jean DO have a 10 week bmq now.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (23 Aug 2008)

Humph,

My BMQ was 13 wks long, not including the x-mas break back in '06  if I remember we were the 3'rd or 4th group to get the 13 wks, the two weeks after us it went to 14 wks cause they added a week 0.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2008)

10 weeks, 13 weeks, 14 weeks........

who f'ing cares.

You have to get it done whatever it is, you dont get to pick which one you do. This isnt the end of the world so stoping laying awake at night wondering how many weeks you will spend there. Its all the f'ing same in the end.

 :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2008)

Except now we'll probably have a lot more people sitting as PAT than we already do. BMQ may have been shortened and streamlined(?) but it doesn't help because none of the other trg system has followed suit.


----------



## Damien4166 (23 Aug 2008)

In that case, I would love to be going to St.Jean, as in Borden from what I have been informed from CFRC the course is from Sept2-Dec7, so including week 0 thats 13 weeks ushup:


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2008)

dyno said:
			
		

> In that case, I would love to be going to St.Jean, as in Borden from what I have been informed from CFRC the course is from Sept2-Dec7, so including week 0 thats 13 weeks ushup:



 :

BMQ will be the same lenght regardless of the location where it is conducted.


----------



## danchapps (23 Aug 2008)

dyno said:
			
		

> In that case, I would love to be going to St.Jean, as in Borden from what I have been informed from CFRC the course is from Sept2-Dec7, so including week 0 thats 13 weeks ushup:



Where is my "climbing 7 floors of stairs with full kit" emotion. In St-Jean that's what you'll be doing. Really, the length of the course doesn't matter for s***. You still have to lean all the drill and procedures. 13 weeks (+week 0) was fine for me. Once you're there it goes by fast. Trust me, you want to know as much as possible coming out.


----------



## Damien4166 (23 Aug 2008)

Thats true, I guess the legnth of BMQ shouldnt matter since I signed on for 3 years, and the longer I have to learn the "basics" the better.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> You still have to lean all the drill



They definitely do not learn "all the drill' (meaning parade drill).  As a matter of fact, from what I've seen, I have to wonder if they learn enough.


----------



## danchapps (23 Aug 2008)

More reason to keep it longer in my eyes.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> More reason to keep it longer in my eyes.



Agreed.


----------



## Run away gun (30 Aug 2008)

Regardless of how long it is or how much you actually learn, when you get to your unit, you will get all the extra training you did not receive on recruiting training at your unit. And you will get refresher training every year, or how ever long it has to be refreshed. You will shoot your PWTs many times over the course of your career, you will get first aid training multiple times throughout your career, you will stand on many parades and do lots of parade practice. Your training in the basic skills you learn on BMQ will not stop when you get on the bus to leave St Jean, Borden or whereever you do your basic training.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Aug 2008)

The problem with that is that it puts a tremendous burden on the units to do what should have been in done in the school so instead of doing anything advanced they have to either go back to the basics or start the basics to begin with.


----------

